# possible theme song for medical marijuana?



## makaha99 (Sep 21, 2011)

Could this music video be the possible theme song for medical marijuana advocates?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HQRWl4viDI

it's not taking itself too seriously obviously, LOL


----------



## cannofbliss (Nov 28, 2011)

nice viral marketing


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 25, 2011)

cannofbliss said:


> nice viral marketing



Thanks

Wow, just recently, my 'Do a doobie' music video above, is getting attacked by anti-marijuana people in the comments section on YouTube.
Unreal....
but.... a few marijuana supporters have come to defend my music video with their comments!!


----------



## boneheadbob (Dec 25, 2011)

makaha99 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Wow, just recently, my 'Do a doobie' music video above, is getting attacked by anti-marijuana people in the comments section on YouTube.
> Unreal....
> but.... a few marijuana supporters have come to defend my music video with their comments!!



Send them one with the theme song from MASH


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I have another music video that I made, that I'll put here in this thread, instead of making another thread and more clutter

'You Were There All This Time':

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7-p3XcHWc4

This is a song that I wrote about my Dad about a year after he died,
we were very close


----------



## timeismoney1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol i wouldnt even nominate that. Its about a girl more than weed. Ive seen better


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 13, 2012)

boneheadbob said:


> Send them one with the theme song from MASH



huh?? whadayoumean?


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 13, 2012)

How about no


----------



## makaha99 (Apr 9, 2012)

as I mentioned, my 'Do a doobie' video is getting attacked on YouTube in the comments section. There's this guy who says he has evidence that we lost the Vietnam War because our soldiers were using marijuana, and he has videos on his YouTube channel showing his friend who got his legs chopped off by a neighbor who was a pothead and wanted money for weed but didn't get it, so he chopped off his legs. And he posts comments like this on my video, and I'm quoting him directly:

"*At a party I held one time, I caught this fucking pothead in my bathroom drinking out of my toilet. My friends & I took him out back & tied him to a tree with a dog leash since he was acting like one, & left a bowl of dog food there&#65279; for him. In the morning we found him fast asleep there & the dog food bowl was empty*."

And he gives out his 1-800 number to report people who are using marijuana.....

Unbelievable....Unreal


----------



## makaha99 (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's more unreal anti-marijuana comments that the guy I mentioned above posts on my YouTube video:

*&#8220;N. Vietnam covertly introduced marijuana to U.S. troops in the Vietnam war, demoralizing & incapacitating our soldiers, resulting in our defeat. It was used against our boys again in Somalia, resulting in the infamous &#8216;Blackhawk Down&#8217; incident. Never again! The presence of marijuana in military operations will now be dealt with swiftly, evacuating victims of marijuana&#65279; to medical care, & exterminating the source of this toxic weapon known as marijuana.&#8221; (White House, Nov. 30, 2011)

"Marijuana is now considered a&#65279; weapon of mass destruction. The United States government will act accordingly & hunt down these marijuana terrorists that cultivate and/or sell marijuana. We will deal with them harshly, as we have done with other terrorist groups such as al Qaeda." (White House news release, November 30, 2011)


"MARIJUANA IS EVERYONE&#8217;S PROBLEM.&#65279; Does Your neighbor smoke marijuana? Report him & have him removed from your community! CASH PAYMENTS for information on marijuana smokers in your community. Phone&#65279; 1-800-STOPPOT. See my YouTube channel for more information....
MARIJUANA-- The #1 cause of rape & murder ~~ "



*


----------



## makaha99 (Apr 22, 2012)

well, I made a Director's Cut of my Do a Doobie video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxCfOJ8t4XI

I added a few scenes to the original version of the video, and I also deleted a few scenes to make it come out to around the same length as the original version.

So is it an improvement, or worse?


----------



## makaha99 (Apr 28, 2012)

here's my other music videos, I guess I should put them here instead of making more clutter by starting another thread.

I wrote them about my Dad after he passed away, well actually one is about a mother, but I was thinking of my Dad when I wrote it but I changed it around to be about a mother:

"I'll see you in my dreams"-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRBeG2U0-7g

"I don't wanna say goodbye"-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htl-UKLaGnI

full arrangement version-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOFOd0Xc_fU

I'm also working on another WEED music video!!!


----------



## Robert Lau (May 27, 2012)

I like the do a doobie song, are these the correct lyrics?
There's a new dance craze that's sweeping the nation
It's called the toxic waltz, and it's causing devastation
Used to do the Monkey, but now it's not cool


----------



## makaha99 (Jun 8, 2012)

Robert Lau said:


> I like the do a doobie song, are these the correct lyrics?
> There's a new dance craze that's sweeping the nation
> It's called the toxic waltz, and it's causing devastation
> Used to do the Monkey, but now it's not cool


huh?
Those lyrics aren't in my song

are we talking about the same song here


----------



## makaha99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just posted another version of "Do a Doobie" with someone else singing my song.
This time it's Bran A singing my song, in a totally different style:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E6qS7_vEbM

He's a big guy too.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 27, 2012)

Still blows. Sorry


----------



## makaha99 (Nov 28, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Still blows. Sorry



Thanks for listening to it though!
I appreciate it.

I do have to say though that people have contacted me via forums and YouTube and asked me for the mp3 of the original version (for free, haha, I didn't say I gave it to them), and one guy on a video game forum actually put a link to the Do a Doobie video in his signature with the title "catchiest song ever" and I don't even know him, or even asked him to do it, LOL!


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a new song/music video I wrote about my Dad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxd2lYsFSq4

A staff member I met when my Dad was in Hospice is using the above music video and this other song/video that I also wrote about my Dad "You Were There All This Time" (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7-p3XcHWc4 ) for her grief support meetings for other families who have lost a family member. One song is about recent loss while the other is about healing and moving on. I wrote the songs as therapy for me during my own grief, but as it turns out, other people have really related to these songs, and I discovered that I have the ability to really move people with my lyrics and music. Via messaging on YouTube, Facebook etc., people have told me they bought the songs on iTunes and used it for their Dad's funeral. That was totally unexpected when I wrote these songs, but you just never know....


----------



## makaha99 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just realized that on page 2 of this thread, in post #11, since I had to re-upload the Director's Cut of the Do a Doobie video, that link is no longer good. I had to make another version, because Google had changed their name of their download service (where I sell my songs in addition to iTunes etc.) from "Android Market" to "Google Play", and since I had the text of Android Market in the video itself, that made the video obsolete. So I changed it, and here is the new link to the Director's Cut:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-s8roiPQEa4


In fact, I got rid of the text intro entirely and went straight to the scene with the girl. There are a few scenes that I added, and a few scenes that I deleted from the original Do a Doobie video in order to make it come out to around the same length as the original video.

I couldn't edit post #11 itself, probably because I think there's a time limit on which posts you can edit, I think.


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just posted a new video, about a bass player I was aquainted with who died in a drunk driving accident:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OhCFtIEewM


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 25, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> huh?
> Those lyrics aren't in my song
> 
> are we talking about the same song here



ah I remember you
I posted here last year

this song is better than your crap song about your Dad

but this song is better than your songs:
[video=youtube;GDSIf6XtFKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDSIf6XtFKs[/video]


----------



## makaha99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> ah I remember you
> I posted here last year
> 
> this song is better than your crap song about your Dad
> ...



Thanks for posting videos in my threads!
It's incredbily wonderful of you do that!
I really appreciate it!
/end sarcasm


----------



## cheechako (Jan 29, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> Thanks for posting videos in my threads!
> It's incredbily wonderful of you do that!
> I really appreciate it!
> /end sarcasm


I like a ton of music - so many styles, and I don't like to label things too much any way. Just look at my posts. To be honest, I think you're "eh". You have way more talent than me. But eh.

However, I really though I offered valid advice from a music lover's perspective. If you challenge people, they will accept that challenge. And sometimes, that gets ugly.

If you love it, if you work at it, if you share it, then you should hopefully find an audience without the drama. That might not make you the next pop star, but again, that shit confuses me. You need to be some teen sex idol or screech on a TV reality show to do that, I think.

Give me something that I can feel. Give your audience something to like. Please don't tell them that they should like it, feel a certain way, or whatever. I think we would all benefit - yourself included.

p.s. This thread might be less of a challenge than some of your others.

Again, if I am wrong about how to self-market in your line of work, I apologize. It is only a theory - but I think you'll tend to get a better overall response if you share rather than challenge.


----------



## canndo (Jan 30, 2013)

Well i liked both versions


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 30, 2013)

You guys do realize that he's just advertising? Guy couldn't give two shits about the forum, he's here purely to try and pull in some extra dosh.


----------



## Robert Lau (Jan 31, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> Thanks for posting videos in my threads!
> It's incredbily wonderful of you do that!
> I really appreciate it!
> /end sarcasm



your welcome!
Kymani marley is great though isn't he


----------



## cheechako (Jan 31, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> You guys do realize that he's just advertising? Guy couldn't give two shits about the forum, he's here purely to try and pull in some extra dosh.


Yeah... he is promoting himself. I've discussed that with him a little. I gave him my opinion (and again just recently) about how he does that. I'm not a musician on YT, though, so I could be wrong. Maybe stirring up controversy is part of that.

In general, I have a problem with anyone posting "this is the best" or "this makes you feel...", especially when it comes to music. There is just so much to explore and experience.

Now while I'm not a fan of Matt's music, I honestly appreciate the fact that he is putting in effort (and perhaps more talent than I have) into making music. I hope he finds his audience. IMHO, if Matt wants to compete with the pop stars, he should get a job like everyone else. If he wants to do what he loves, then I think it would be cool to not force it so much. So I've offered constructive criticism and don't think I've been rude.

Now Robert... I don't get that. I don't understand the need to attack like that, let alone by simply posting the works of other professional musicians. If Robert wants to post his own music - sort of a battle of the bands - that could be interesting. So come on, Robert, let's hear what *you *have! I can find amazing professional works of music too. I'm not ready to share my performances yet, and all I do is play the works of others.


----------



## makaha99 (Feb 3, 2013)

canndo said:


> Well i liked both versions


Thanks for the compliments!!

By the way, I can't stop staring at your avatar!


----------



## Robert Lau (Feb 16, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Now Robert... I don't get that. I don't understand the need to attack like that, let alone by simply posting the works of other professional musicians. If Robert wants to post his own music - sort of a battle of the bands - that could be interesting. So come on, Robert, let's hear what *you *have! I can find amazing professional works of music too. I'm not ready to share my performances yet, and all I do is play the works of others.



okay, here's me and my band:
[video=youtube;x67jtMPfdTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x67jtMPfdTw[/video]

just kidding!! that's not me
but steel panther is the best!!
don't you agree!!


----------



## makaha99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> okay, here's me and my band:
> [video=youtube;x67jtMPfdTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x67jtMPfdTw[/video]
> 
> just kidding!! that's not me
> ...


You're so right!!

Steel panther is the best band ever!!!!!


----------



## Robert Lau (Mar 4, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> You're so right!!
> 
> Steel panther is the best band ever!!!!!



i'm glad you finally came around and saw the truth


----------



## makaha99 (Mar 13, 2013)

Robert Lau said:


> i'm glad you finally came around and saw the truth


I think your sarcasm meter is broken.....


----------



## Robert Lau (Mar 18, 2013)

makaha99 said:


> I think your sarcasm meter is broken.....



ur afraid to admit you love Steel Panther


----------

